# Pellet stove in garage



## DneprDave (Oct 6, 2013)

A couple of years ago, I bought a pickup truck load of Whitfield pellet stove parts through Craig's list for $100.

I assembled one stove for my enclosed porch right away, it has saved me hundreds of dollars in heating costs.

Today, I put together another stove to heat my detached garage. I want to run the exhaust straight out the back of the stove and through the wall of the garage, it looks like it will have an 18" run to get outside. Does the exhaust have to extend past the eaves? The eaves on the garage stick out a foot and are seven feet above where the exhaust port will come out.

I also got a ton of Cascade pellets from Costco for $190 They are 100% douglas fir, low ash. I haven't had to set the porch stove past the lowest setting to keep the porch warm, with theses pellets. 
You have to ask the Costco store if the have wood pellets, they don't put them out for display.

Dave


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 6, 2013)

No problem, be warm.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 6, 2013)

DneprDave said:


> Today, I put together another stove to heat my detached garage. I want to run the exhaust straight out the back of the stove and through the wall of the garage, it looks like it will have an 18" run to get outside. Does the exhaust have to extend past the eaves? The eaves on the garage stick out a foot and are seven feet above where the exhaust port will come out.



Hi Dave
The exhaust from the pellet stove really should have some vertical rise (min 3 feet) preferably on the inside of the building. The vertical rise creates some natural draft so if power to the stove is lost or the combustion blower quits, the smoke will be evacuated safely and not fill the room with smoke. Having the vertical rise on the inside is better than the outside for creating that draft and also so the gases do not condense too quickly from colder outside temps that can cause the pipe to clog up more frequently. Just my 2 cents from experience.


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 6, 2013)

Stove shop where i bought my Whit had a stove running with a straight pipe out the wall, but that was for demonstration purposes.


----------



## krooser (Oct 7, 2013)

I have two stove with horizontal exhaust... never a problem. The one for my shop extends about 8" past the wall...


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 7, 2013)

ah.....the ole "pellet stove in my garage" post.......better check out your manual, NFPA 211, and your local code.......


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 7, 2013)

Remember only you can prevent ....


----------



## GrahamInVa (Oct 7, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Remember only you can prevent ....


----------



## MCPO (Oct 7, 2013)

Most likely illegal to put a pellet stove in a garage for obvious reasons and insurance coverages but if you eliminate any stored flammables and vehicles it`s gonna be pretty much as safe as one inside the house if installed to specs and regs. My 25pdvc has been working out excellent in the garage and I feel quite safe with it out there.

I think it`s a lot safer than an open flame kitchen gas cook stove .


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 7, 2013)

MCPO said:


> Most likely illegal to put a pellet stove in a garage for obvious reasons and insurance coverages but if you eliminate any stored flammables and vehicles it`s gonna be pretty much as safe as one inside the house if installed to specs and regs. My 25pdvc has been working out excellent in the garage and I feel quite safe with it out there.
> 
> I think it`s a lot safer than an open flame kitchen gas cook stove .



yea, it IS illegal, but folks do it a lot, and who am I to say? Garage = flammable fumes = bad things happening....

I agree on the gas though


----------



## MSmith66 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> ah.....the ole "pellet stove in my garage" post.......better check out your manual, NFPA 211, and your local code.......


  You are correct, most code enforcement will not allow a pellet stove in the garage and if so, it has to be so far off the floor.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Oct 8, 2013)

I have my Harman in my daytime basement which has two 10' garage doors. The code around here requires you to use a OAK.

I feel very safe with my pellet stove but my instant propane hotwater heater scares me. It has a large flame that is open to the garage air! My wife's van is parked right beside it! 

I don't keep any gasoline in there anyway. But I do keep oil, paint, ect... With a OAK the pellet stove is no different than any other furnace.


----------



## MCPO (Oct 8, 2013)

GrahamInVa said:


> I have my Harman in my daytime basement which has two 10' garage doors. The code around here requires you to use a OAK.
> 
> I feel very safe with my pellet stove but my instant propane hotwater heater scares me. It has a large flame that is open to the garage air! My wife's van is parked right beside it!
> 
> I don't keep any gasoline in there anyway. But I do keep oil, paint, ect... With a OAK the pellet stove is no different than any other furnace.


 


Gas can be dangerous period. Gas furnaces are open flames close to the concrete floor. I`ve seen a flash fire caused by a gas furnace igniting lint on the floor from an unvented clothes dryer. I`ve also seen burnt  drapes and scorched couches from being too close to electric baseboard heat. Not to mention a new house on fire caused by a box of sawdust placed next to a length of hot water baseboard heat.(spontaneous combustion)  I`ve also seen someone  catch his loose fitting shirt on fire by leaning over a kitchen gas stove.(pilot light)   Of course that was a while back when open flame pilot lights were the norm .

Bottom line is common sense has to prevail with ANY and all heating devices.  The area it is placed in needs to be free of any and all obvious accelerants and that would include paint, oil, and anything with gas in it. I`d not want a gas water heater in my garage.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 8, 2013)

The guy cleaning his hog in the bathtub with gasoline in a mobil home with a open pilot light on the furnace wasn't using common sense? Not no more or ever again!


----------

